# Creative Cloud Upgrade



## sight011 (17. Juni 2013)

Ist zwar kein Photoshop spezifisches Thema, aber...

Creative Cloud sol ldie nicht seit gestern 'uff dem Markt?

Bei uns in der Firma hatten wir die Cloud+MasterCollection auch schon vorher - updatet der dann automatisch oder muss ich mit den lieben Service-Beratern telefonieren?

Gruß Atzelot


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Juni 2013)

Hey,
ich versteh grad nicht was du willst .
Die CC ist doch schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren auf em Markt.
Die Updates der CC bekommst du durch den Adobe Application Manager bereitgestellt. Das Prog meldet sich eigentlich selbständig wenn Updates verfügbar sind.

Grüße


----------



## sight011 (17. Juni 2013)

Hey Jay-F. ,)

also das mit dem Updater kenn ich. Da sind aber bei mir nicht die neuen Web-Tools drin Edge... usw.


Ich dachte am 16.6 soll das upgrade kommen? Oder habe ich mich im Monat vertan?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Juni 2013)

Am 17.6. war angekündigt.
Letzte Info, die ich öffentlich vermelden kann: 17:00 Uhr MESZ


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Juni 2013)

Hi,
ja irgendwie scheint mir das die Programme welche mittel AIR entwickelt wurde nicht in de nUpdater integriert wurden, warum verstehe ich auch nicht.
Aber wenn du die vorhergehende Version installiert hast und das Programm jeweils startest bekommst du eine Meldung das es eine neue Version gibt.

Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Juni 2013)

Korrektur: Die Adobe CC Versionen wird es erst morgen früh (18.6., 5:00 Uhr morgens MESZ) geben.
Gab bei der kommunizierten Zeitangabe einen Irrtum bzgl. am/pm Angabe.


----------



## sight011 (18. Juni 2013)

http://blog.kulturbanause.de/2013/06/photoshop-cc-creative-cloud-download/

Jetzt ist Sie da.


----------

